# How can we add windows 2008 server to a domain controller(windows 2003 server)



## Eri1000 (May 29, 2008)

Hi all,

I am working on the environment which is a Windows 2000 Web application on IIS running on a vm >> workstation on linux. i have configured Domain Controller on windows 2003 server and want to add windows 2008 server to it. Can you please tell me the steps to follow? Your help is really appreciated..

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Add windows 2008 server to what? It sounds like you're saying that you're running a virtual machine on a linux box that hosts a Windows 2000 server running a web application, and you also have a windows 2003 server. Help us help you by clarifying what you're looking for help with. Is it that you want o join the 2008 server to the 2003 domain as a member server? I'm confusing myself trying to figure out what you want...


----------



## pdmanozon (Jan 23, 2009)

i think the question is:

how to join the 2008 server to the 2003 domain as a member server? would it be possible? 

regards


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=join+windows+2008+to+domain


----------

